

Ask HN: want to meet? - ColinWright

I'll be at Edinburgh Waverley station from 1500 to about 1630 today - if anyone finds me and wants a chat I'll pay for the coffee ( or tea or equivalent)
======
ColinWright
Now arrived and at the Costa by the ticket office.

------
ayers
I hope someone takes you up on your offer Colin. If it was somewhere in London
I certainly would.

~~~
ColinWright
Friday, Paddington @ 1730 ??

~~~
ayers
I could make it there a little after 1730 but as close as possible.

